# sshhhh



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)




----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I bet if you would have stayed on your feet and jumped you could have had him!

:lol:


----------



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

so close


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Awesome pictures!!! Very funny to!


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

I expect more out of you guys.....great shots


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha that's awesome! Very very close!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:lol: Closer than I've ever got. Usually it's those silly loner hen mallards that come dive bombing in and then for reasons unknown to me, stick their head straight under their wing within 10 seconds of hitting the ground, even though they just flew all the way to a corn field.

Question is, what do you do with it if you catch it? Should have a few bands printed that say "This bird was caught by hand in a decoy spread by _______. Call ______ for details." Just slip that baby on it's leg, crimp it down and let er fly. It would be interesting to see if anyone ever called. And yes, I know, this would be illegal... But it's a fun thought.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Who says you can't get em in sunflower fields.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Unfrigginbelieveable... what a series of shots. Thanks you for sharing them.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Should of had the gun ready for that one. You see that band on him! :lol:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Great shots!!


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thats the real way to hunt um! Great pics!


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

ok that has to be the coolest thing ever. nice pics


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

thats to funny :lol:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm wondering if this is out of the same sunflower field we saw them in for about 3 days straight. Haha, I'm glad that someone hit em!

Interesting tidbit I heard from a seasoned veteran. When you see canadas feeding in sunflowers, that means they are going to be moving out soon. When they eat sunflowers they are really trying to build up the reserves. I don't know if it is true, but the guy knows more about hunting than I do.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Man at first i was like "what the heck, they're hunting sunflowers " before i realized you were sneaking on a sleeping honk. Great stuff.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

thanks for the replies guys.

As for the sunfloweers i heard they eat them before a large cold front so they build up their fat preserves. but i could be wrong.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow cool pics!

I can honestly say that I have never seen a duck or goose feeding in a SF field


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

should have left your gun in the blind, you would have had him then! sweet pics regardless!


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

To me the most amazing thing was that you were hunting in that crap it. sucked outside.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Now that's Fair Chase.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

thats awsome. too bad you couldnt get em


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

That camera is coming through for you - good thought and nice pics!


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

USSapper said:


> Wow cool pics!
> 
> I can honestly say that I have never seen a duck or goose feeding in a SF field


Well now, you take some leaning sunflowers in a lowspot full of water, and you've got the makings for a terrific duck shoot! Lots of energy in flowers, they are 'birdseeds' after all...and often grown in areas that didn't have other late season crops (read corn).

The flowers hit the ground usually at the end of fall and birds are getting ready to leave anyway, so I'm not convinced it's just to build up reserves...I think that's the resource that's available in the area that time of fall so they use it...then weather forces them to leave pretty soon after.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

oh, forgot to mention--absolutely great sequence of pictures, and i'm glad you practiced C,AC,&R--crawl, almost catch, and release!!


----------



## Large munsterlander1 (Feb 11, 2008)

The whole building reserves thing could be true. Sunflowers have very high protein levels. We use the oil from sunflowers to feed livestock quite often. It is just another good food source for the geese to feed on. We actually shot geese out of the flowers in the first part of november. It was fun but a little tuff to hide the blinds. Great pics by the way!


----------

